# any advice on getting my bike sub 16



## blurry (Mar 4, 2004)

i just weighed my bike a few day ago and i'm about .43 pounds away from sub 16. i'm not too sure about the accuracy of the shop scale but the LBS guys said it's pretty close. i realize that it probably doesn't matter much for a casual rider (150 miles a week, 176 pounds now) but i'm pretty close and this is the weight weenie forum after all. i guess i'll start off with my build:
55 moots compact
king headset
reynolds ouzo pro
ritchey wcs stem 120
ritchey wcs bars 42
full dura ace 10 (brakes, shifters, derailers, cranks)
alien carbon post 
selle italia SLR ti saddle
speedplay zero ti pedals
Rolf prima vigor wheelset
mich pro race 2 tires
performance ultra light tubes

my only thing i would not concider changing is the wheelset. i know tubies would do the most but i really like these wheels and 1450 grams is fairly light to begin with. i figure i could get a set of zero gravity barkes any thing else?


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

Do what most people here do... list its "fantasy weight" based on the sum of all its parts. You should be easily under 16.


My bike lost a few pounds using that method.


----------



## blurry (Mar 4, 2004)

haha yeah my bike really weighs 14 pounds  you know after posting this thread i realized my bike wieghs 1-2 pounds less than most of the guys i ride with and at quite a few of them can blow me out of the water....maybe i should be happy with this weight and work on it's engine instead.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

No doubt you have a very light bike... there isn't much room to cut anything out- short of turning it into a fixed gear.

Personally, I really don't believe all these "internet weights" of all the posters claiming sub-16 lbs bikes... I've checked out my bike according to wrench science's stats and its real weight is quite a bit higher.

The real cure for weight weenism is to ride old steel fixed conversions- preferrable at night with a 2 lb lighting system... and in the rain with full fenders...


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

blurry said:


> i just weighed my bike a few day ago and i'm about .43 pounds away from sub 16. i'm not too sure about the accuracy of the shop scale but the LBS guys said it's pretty close. i realize that it probably doesn't matter much for a casual rider (150 miles a week, 176 pounds now) but i'm pretty close and this is the weight weenie forum after all. i guess i'll start off with my build:
> 55 moots compact
> king headset
> reynolds ouzo pro
> ...



Veloflex Record tires would probably gain you 150-200 grams. They weigh about 120 each. Problem is, they're good for about 500 miles. Another option is losing the DA crank in favor of an FSA Superlight. Maybe another 50-100g.

The problem of course is the frame - Moots are not lightweights. My 57 Vamoots weighs 3.4 pounds. Ouzo Pro is also not a lightweight - my Easton SL weighs almost 100g less than any Ouzo Pro I own and 50 or so less than the 2 Ouzo Lites I have.


----------



## blurry (Mar 4, 2004)

terry b said:


> Veloflex Record tires would probably gain you 150-200 grams. They weigh about 120 each. Problem is, they're good for about 500 miles. Another option is losing the DA crank in favor of an FSA Superlight. Maybe another 50-100g.
> 
> The problem of course is the frame - Moots are not lightweights. My 57 Vamoots weighs 3.4 pounds. Ouzo Pro is also not a lightweight - my Easton SL weighs almost 100g less than any Ouzo Pro I own and 50 or so less than the 2 Ouzo Lites I have.


yeah the moots frame is not a super light by any means but it is a fantastic performer. i've always liked the alpha q sub series forks i'm sure that in conjunction with the zero G brakes would lose me enough to get below 16 BUT at a total of 700+ dollars my girlfriend and family would prolly set up a intervention


----------



## Thorn Bait (Feb 3, 2004)

blurry said:


> haha yeah my bike really weighs 14 pounds  you know after posting this thread i realized my bike wieghs 1-2 pounds less than most of the guys i ride with and at quite a few of them can blow me out of the water....maybe i should be happy with this weight and work on it's engine instead.


No, do not turn on the weight weenie in you. The bikes shops need your money....


----------



## Thorn Bait (Feb 3, 2004)

filtersweep said:


> Do what most people here do... list its "fantasy weight" based on the sum of all its parts. You should be easily under 16.
> 
> 
> My bike lost a few pounds using that method.


My fantasy weight came in at 13.97, but the actual weight was 14.7 pounds... no tubulars either....


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

blurry said:


> yeah the moots frame is not a super light by any means but it is a fantastic performer. i've always liked the alpha q sub series forks i'm sure that in conjunction with the zero G brakes would lose me enough to get below 16 BUT at a total of 700+ dollars my girlfriend and family would prolly set up a intervention


Who needs uber-lite when you've got a Moots? By the end of summer I expect to have my Moots Compact SL. Sure it won't be a sub 1000 g frame, but it'll be damned lighter and more comfy than my Waterford/Schwinn Paramount OS frame. That damned thing is as compliant as my grandma mid-seizure.

Besides, Moots frames aren't all that heavy, either.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

blurry said:


> yeah the moots frame is not a super light by any means but it is a fantastic performer. i've always liked the alpha q sub series forks i'm sure that in conjunction with the zero G brakes would lose me enough to get below 16 BUT at a total of 700+ dollars my girlfriend and family would prolly set up a intervention


[_looks nervously at the pile of expensive light weight parts_] I can stop any time I want. I needed those Zero Gravity brakes. And that Easton EC90 Equip bar. And the carbon railed Aliante. And the SRM equiped Six13 Team Edition. And the new Rolf Elans.


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

blurry said:


> my only thing i would not concider changing is the wheelset. i know tubies would do the most but i really like these wheels and 1450 grams is fairly light to begin with. i figure i could get a set of zero gravity barkes any thing else?


You can change the frame to a Fuji C7 and DA group to Record. That should drop 2 pounds easily.


----------



## Hardy Cyclamens (Mar 21, 2005)

Take off your watch, pee, take a serious dump, shave your head. You could have your teeth pulled and replaced with dentures -- then leave them out when you ride. 

I just weighed my road bike -- 14.31 lbs. Of course I use a special scale.


----------



## TeenRacer (Mar 22, 2005)

Selle italia now makes an all carbon seat that only weighs 76g. Ur butt might scream out in pain, but ur legs will be happy for that 100g u saved right?

Another suggestion, take a dump, shave off that last halfa pound


----------



## bikejr (Jul 30, 2004)

*...*



TeenRacer said:


> Selle italia now makes an all carbon seat that only weighs 76g. Ur butt might scream out in pain, but ur legs will be happy for that 100g u saved right?
> 
> Another suggestion, take a dump, shave off that last halfa pound


 He said save weight on the bike. I'd like to see his bike take a dump.. Now that would be worth the price of admission...

Granted the solution for most (me included) is to eat a few less doughnuts or something and drop weight off the body, but that was not what the thread was about...


----------



## bbagdan (Aug 20, 2004)

sorry buddy. almost no practical weight savings to be had (i.e. 76g carbon saddle is not practical).

you could easily shave .43 pound by switching to record shifters, cassette, and RD over the D/A, but that's pretty pricey.

you could save 30-40g with a carbon bar, or 3ttt prima bar. there's also some lighter stems(20-40g) and forks(50-100g) out there. 

you could lose .43 lbs off your body in a week for free. send me the money if you have extra to burn-- your bike already sounds pretty sweet to me!


----------



## weiwentg (Feb 3, 2004)

bbagdan said:


> you could lose .43 lbs off your body in a week for free. send me the money if you have extra to burn-- your bike already sounds pretty sweet to me!


but, if you lost .43lbs off your body and then also lost .43lbs off the bike, you would have lost .86lbs. in fact, if you lost .43lbs off the bike, this might make you ride more to justify the expense, and you might end up losing 5.43lbs total. 
the title of the forum, "Save Some Weight", is commonly taken to mean save some weight off the bike. to weight weenies, the concept of saving weight on the body is meaningless (unless talking about lighter helmet, shoes, etc). never ask a weight weenie to lose weight off his body. 

that said, to the original poster, there is little you can do to save weight that's within reasonable cost. you could sell the brakes and get the Zero Gravity SS brakes ($289, 214g, saves you about 100g). you could change the fork, you could change the frame, you could go Campy (except for cranks).but you won't get much lighter without using exotic parts.


----------



## Clark (Aug 10, 2004)

First to reduce the weight of your bike I would start with Zero gravity brakes saving you 122 grams and costing you $3.27 per gram. Next I would replace your fork with Easton EC90 SLX saving you 110 grams and costing you $3.90 per gram. With these changes you will be under 16 but why stop there. I would get the Zipp crank with FSA Ti BB and saving you 163 grams but costing you 5.21 per gram. With all these changes you will be at 15.56.


----------



## oldbikesrock (Apr 24, 2005)

*They got it THAT low!?*



TeenRacer said:


> Selle italia now makes an all carbon seat that only weighs 76g.


And I thought Selle SanMarco's 100g carbon shelled seat was insane, weight-wise, price wise and in uncomfortableness. What did they do, make the rails carbon too? SanMarco's seat has ti rails. That might shave 24g. Where did you see the saddle?


----------

